# Postmates/ubereats alternative in LA



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

So I signed up for a company called Jolt in Los Angeles and they seem like a decent company. They mainly take orders from other companies like GrubHub and Eats24 and assign them to their drivers. Pay is $5 for small orders and up to $25 for large catering orders. They are similar to Caviar but with a lot more requests per hour. Tip is usually around 5 but you can see both the tip and the delivery fee before you accept orders.

Con: It's not like postmates where you can log in and out, you have to take a shift of at least 3 hours usually. You also have to buy two large thermal bags.

Check them out if you are interested, the application takes less than a week. http://www.joltdelivery.com/become-a-jolter/


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Payscale like DoorDash.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

I am going to orientation will see how it works


----------

